# I am posting a lot on here. There is a reason...



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Some might have noticed that I have become a bit of a chatterbox lately. Not that I am usually shy.....but.......!

Well, I am pretty much grounded. The internet and boating sites ( I am on 4 or 5 ) are my total entertainment these days.

My left knee went out in just 6 months. Last October the X-rays looked like I'd get another couple of years out of my old bones. At age 77, that is a good thing. A new Knee will be installed on July 13, back in Houston. 

That means that I get to leave this wonderful Tennesee weather that I spent all that money on... for our second (summer) house. After 5 or 6 weeks in Hot, Hot, Hot Houston, my Physical Therapy should be far enough along that I can haul butt back to the cool, cool, mountains.

Just wanted to apologize for chatting it up so much lately.

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

A friend JUST posted this on Facebook. Oh well, we do have air-conditioning at the old homestead!


----------



## jethro (Jun 20, 2017)

Ugggg!! That is too dang hot for me!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey, without the humidity it would be like an oven...dry heat. Ha Ha

It is 95 degrees there now, but FEELS LIKE 103 degrees. And, the humidity, at this time of the day is only 44 %. In the mornings, it is often 90%.

Ain't that grand?? I've been retired now for 18 years. I have NEVER spent a Summer in Texas. Now you know why.

richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, that is hot. We are having a little heat wave out here in the west. Had a couple of 100+ days and a couple more coming up. But our humidity is 20% to 30% which makes it a little easier to bear. I can take the heat (sort of) but can't take humidity. 

I think this is a great forum. Only happens because people "chat it up". Haha. 

There is another forum I joined that is focused on my local area. I found the people so nasty that I quit going there.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

This place is special.

richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 20, 2017)

My shady porch this afternoon and it's getting hotter. 
It makes your head pound in five minutes. Thats your warning.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, but it is DRY heat. ha Ha

So is an OVEN.....


----------



## Kismet (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey Rich, glad the knee can be fixed. maybe you could get them to put a secret message in the new knee, so that archeologists two thousand years from now could publish learned papers on what "Kix are for kids" really means.


Hang in, hydrate, be nice to those who have to endure your enforced confinement with you.

Best wishes.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

*"be nice to those who have to endure your enforced confinement with you."*

Ha ! Did my wife call you? What the heck? Does everyone have to know?

Ha Ha Thanks rich


----------



## Lost Pole (Jun 20, 2017)

Understand completely. 
I work outdoors. 
I have family in New Mexico and Texas and have spent bunches of time in both areas. 
I'd take their 95 over ours any day of the week. 
100% humidity will weaken the soul. 

Edit:
I have a newborn and work a lot or I'd chat it up more. I don't talk much, but when it comes to a boat or fishing, I'm all ears. 
Keep the info coming is my suggestion. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwonbass (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey Rich. sorry to hear about the knee but glad you are getting it fixed. I hope you recover quickly! That heat it brutal!
I'm having a shoulder repaired in September. I purposely waited until then so I could get a few more casts in while it's still summer! Glad to be getting it fixed but not thrilled with the recovery needed.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, my doc said "stay in TN until the Fall, then come home and we will do it". 

I said "nonsense". " I am not walking around with a cane, not fishing, not golfing, not hiking for 4 1/2 months and THEN having the operation. 

At age 77, I don't have too many Summers to waste."

So, July 13 I'll have it done. I expect to be back in TN no later than Aug 13. 

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2017)

The hell with that! Move up north where neither nature nor critters are trying to kill you!

Sorry to hear you're going through all that Rich - but better you have majorly invasive surgery now than be told down the line your health has changed and you're too high a risk for a knee replacement as what happened with my grandfather.

Good luck with the heat - I'll take a snow day over 100 degrees every time.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 21, 2017)

My mum is 81. Had knee and hip replacement and cataract surgery in both eyes. Still smokes like a chimney and drinks like a fish! Doesn't wear glasses anymore though....


----------



## gnappi (Jun 21, 2017)

No need to apologize for any posts. Your insights are appreciated.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 22, 2017)

May you heal quickly rich and get back on the water.... That lady must be a Saint....j/k......


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 24, 2017)

My wife had both knees done (6 weeks apart) two years ago, then just recently her right hip replaced on June 5th.
The hip was a piece of cake, she was out driving again just 8 days later.
I hope shes good to go now. 

My advice would be to do all your physical therapy so you regain complete
range of movement of that knee. It may hurt or have stiffness at first, but you will get better.
Good luck.
-jasper


----------



## richg99 (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah, they say the hips are easier to recover from than the knees. This is my second knee so I know the Physical Therapy motto...
"Pain is your friend". Ha Ha

It hurts enough now every day that I am looking forward to getting it done. If I was in charge of the scheduling, I'd already be done and into PT. 

regards, richg99


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 24, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Yeah, they say the hips are easier to recover from than the knees. This is my second knee so I know the Physical Therapy motto...
> "Pain is your friend". Ha Ha
> 
> It hurts enough now every day that I am looking forward to getting it done. If I was in charge of the scheduling, I'd already be done and into PT.
> ...



Yea, I understand. You'll think you would get the VIP treatment for being a repeat customer. 
My wife's doctor does surgeries only on Mondays so he's booked-up for weeks.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 24, 2017)

My doc is the same. Only on Thursdays.


----------



## Ttexastom (Jun 25, 2017)

Rich, i hope you a successful surgery and recovery. God bless you..


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey OP, chat away, never worry about talking too much, you want to hear a bunch of guys chat it up go over to thehulltruth.com. Bigger boats, bigger egos, bigger mouths, but it's all boating, it's when politics come up that I head for the hills.


----------

